# SEATTLE | 1015 Second Avenue | 9 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



LCIII said:


> http://www.seattletimes.com/busines...y-top-historic-low-rise-old-federal-building/
> 
> *Seattle developer Martin Selig has filed a plan for crowning downtown’s old Federal Reserve Building with a 31-story office tower.*
> 
> ...


Original highrise scheme:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*10/22*



LCIII said:


> God, I love this man. I hope he lives forever.
> 
> "Selig picked up the former Federal Reserve Building at 1015 Second Ave. in a government auction earlier this year and had proposed to develop a new 31-story office tower above it. *Now, Selig said his firm is considering putting apartments on top of the offices so he can build higher.*"
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/05*



LCIII said:


> Up from 31-stories to 36 with the addition of 128 residential units.
> 
> Design Review Early Design Guidance application proposing a 36-story tower above an existing structure (former Federal Reserve Bank Building) containing 128 residential units and 545,000 sq. ft. of commercial with below grade parking for 250 vehicles.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12/04*



CityView Jim said:


> OK, here's the first round of design:
> 
> http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3021574AgendaID5679.pdf
> 
> I guess it's OK (And also just under 666 feet!).


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12/09*



Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12084346.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Braillard (Jul 31, 2010)

So it went from 42 stories to 5??????


----------

